# restrictions



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Can anybody refresh me on LOW walleye and sauger limits??? Heading for Long Point tomorrow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Quoted from the Minnesota DNR:

Walleye
Walleye season runs from the statewide walleye opener through April 14th with a possession limit of 6 walleye. On Lake of the Woods, only 1 walleye over 19.5 inches may be harvested per day. Anglers fishing the Rainy River, may possess only one walleye over 19.5 inches, except no walleye over 19.5 inches may be possessed from March 1 through April 14. From March 1 through April 14 the possession limit is 2 walleye.

Sauger
Note that walleye and sauger limits are an aggregate limit. Sauger season is concurrent with walleye season. From December 1 through April 14 the Lake of the Woods possession limit for sauger is 14. You may keep up to 14 walleye and sauger, but no more than 6 of these may be walleye. From walleye opener through November 30, the aggregate limit is 8 (no more than 6 walleye). Note that the aggregate walleye/sauger limit on the Rainy River is 6 (exception: 2 from March 1-April 14, none over 19.5 inches).


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks. Hopefully, we catch something. It always helps when the locals are taking you out fishing. I'll post a report upon returning.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I think the walleye season closes on the 15th of Feb! on Mn inland lakes.http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regula ... ishing.pdf


----------

